# dublin dog collars, 40% off



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

If anyone is interested, its today 2/16 and tomorrow 2/17, coupon code: facebook. 

https://www.dublindog.com/Dublin-Dog-Store/index.php?cPath=1


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

LOVE these collars...they are absolutely the best. Own about 6 along with tags and leashes.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you!!! I've been wanting to get these FOR EVER and now I finally have an excuse! You're the best at finding deals, Victoria!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

OMG, been wanting to try one of these forever, since Jackson swims so much all summer and his collars get stinky. Great, I JUST bought him an Ella's Lead collar yesterday. Now I want one of these. Hmph. I think I need to do a major clean out and sale to make some money back, LOL...


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I love all the good deals that you find!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks! Just ordered Riddick one since he likes to get so wet and muddy when hiking!


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

What is that material like? My dog's neck gets irritated easily (rubs his hair off, one nylon collar rubbed until he had a little wound)...don't want anything that would make it worse, it's be really nice if the material actually helped his naked neck.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

My dog is allergic to nylon and these are the best....he wears both eco-lucks and no-stink collars. Here's some of the info off the website....

*
"All-Style, No-Stink.*
Our patent-pending collars are created from a special blend of synthetic polymers that won't absorb moisture, retain dirt, or harbor bacteria. And that's great news since, let's face it, if it's wet, muddy or stinky, your dog will find it. When he does, just rinse the collar under a bit of water and you're ready for the next adventure!

*eco-Lucks collars
*are made from 100% post-consumer plastic bottles, keeping the equivalent of 1.5 bottles out of our landfills with every collar sold. They feature extremely strong hardware with a special coating on the D-ring that is completely waterproof. Each unique design is printed using water-based ink containing no chemical by products. With normal use, the collar should retain its bright and beautiful design for several years. *Please note: These and all other Dublin Dog collars are not intended for tie-out.*"*


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> What is that material like? My dog's neck gets irritated easily (rubs his hair off, one nylon collar rubbed until he had a little wound)...don't want anything that would make it worse, it's be really nice if the material actually helped his naked neck.


I personally wouldnt use it on your dog, they are made of rubberized plastic type material which is pretty tough, but can be irritating to sensitive dogs.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

You did it again Victoria!!! :thumb:
Such a great deal that I had to try those collars :biggrin1:

I ordered Sultan and Cotton Candy :happy:
I bet these will be great swim/rain season collars!

Thank you!! Thank you!! Again :happy:

Now I just need a good Dog Tag Art deal (again) :biggrin1: Those turned out to be great tags, but I only have one for each dog...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> Thank you!! Thank you!! Again
> 
> Now I just need a good Dog Tag Art deal (again) Those turned out to be great tags, but I only have one for each dog...


Youre welcome  

If I see a dog tag art deal, I'll definitely post it.


----------



## Dogstar (Jan 1, 2016)

Great deal! Love Dublin Dog's collars, I bought the red one for my Luna. 
http://www.techtails.com.au/2016/07/dog-collars-australia.html
Saki


----------

